# Landry Fields named Eastern Conference rookie of the month



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Donnie Walsh didn't bring LeBron James to New York but it's starting to look like the Knicks president had a solid offseason.
> 
> Amar'e Stoudemire and Raymond Felton are both solid pick-ups and the biggest surprise thus far has been rookie Landry Fields, who was drafted 39th overall last June.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I was skeptical, but Donnie Walsh has done his thing, despite not landing the big two free agents.

Though with the way Wade has played this season, and the fact that Wade with no other superstar doesn't mean much outside of a first round exit, it may have just been a big 1.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I was skeptical, but Donnie Walsh has done his thing, despite not landing the big two free agents.
> 
> Though with the way Wade has played this season, and the fact that Wade with no other superstar doesn't mean much outside of a first round exit, it may have just been a big 1.


I said I was going to wait to judge Walsh, just like I did with thomas, and the verdict is still out. But I am leaning towards he has not just done a good job but a great job as GM so far. Well wait and see what happens though. Maybe Amare's leg snaps and all that goes out the window.

As far as Wade, hell figure it out, hes too darn good not to.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Every time I watch Fields I think he's painfully slow, but he gets the job done. Very unorthadox player. Knicks have become my second favorite team to watch, I loved the emotion and energy in the garden. It's good to have the Knicks back and maybe they'll start to get some national attention and become everyone's favorite villian again... well second after the heat.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Just how good is Landry Fields?*


> There’s no doubt that Amar’e Stoudemire’s play during the Knicks’ winning streak has been incredible. Raymond Felton has been amazing as well. Wilson Chandler and Danilo Gallinari are doing a wonderful job of keeping the floor spaced and giving Felton and Stoudemire room to work the pick-and-roll.
> 
> It’s certainly surprising that Amar’e is playing at an MVP level without Steve Nash, that Felton is finally playing like a top-5 pick, and that Wilson Chandler has become a three-point marksman. But the biggest surprise in New York this season has to be second-round rookie Landry Fields emerging as the Knicks’ starting shooting guard and the team’s unofficial glue guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------

